# Possible sick Oscar



## bigstorm (Aug 1, 2005)

Ive had my Oscar for only a few weeks (he is 3 1/2") and the other day i noticed 2 marks on his head that could be the start of holes. I have heard of some type of diesease that leaves holes in the fish's head. Is this true? How can this be stopped if this is the start of it?

Side note - i do weekly water changes in his tank and keep a close eye on all of the levels and everything seems OK so i dont know what could cause this - any ideas?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like HITH, hexamita theres a couple names for it like hole in head disease. No exact cause but its linked to malnutrition and the parasite hexamita also it occurs alot in too small of tanks. oscars are susceptible to it. What size is the tank? Just keep the water clean, do daily water changes of 20% and vary the fish's diet more.

There are medicines out there. someone here probably knows more about them and this disese.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

have you tested you water parameters?


----------



## bigstorm (Aug 1, 2005)

The tank is a 30gal long, it should be enough for a month or 2 for the Oscar. I have been doing weekly changes of 30% and all other perameters look good.

As far as his diet, he usually gets pellets and once in a while i give him redworms


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what do you mean "all other parameters look good? what exactly are they? it sounds like things might be a bit wacky.


----------



## bigstorm (Aug 1, 2005)

My ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH levels are within reccomended levels. The water is a bit on the hard side for American cichlids (perfect for Africans). I may try varying his diet a little more with more live foods. I think he is too small for feeder fish for now so i may give him worms more often than pellets.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Are these holes where you think his nose might be? Or are they on the top of his head? I would stay away from feeders if you can. Feeders can carry some pretty nasty diseases. You don't want to pass those on to your oscar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

my best frriend had 2 oscars n a 55g..1 ate the other..they were over 8 inches long each. and the one that was still kickin got this disease..it died...it was a scary lookin disease


----------

